
If you were a high school senior, which university would you have attended? - 0301lekan
Hey what&#x27;s up guys,<p>If you were a high school senior, which university would you have attended?
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm a total advocate of university education. But the education you get is
totally up to you. You can attend the best university but if you do the
minimum you will only get a diploma without much learning. There are careers
where the diploma you receive will dictate what type of job you will get after
you finish. Tech careers are a bit different. Tech careers are about what you
know and what you can do so a degree from a prestigious college is nice but it
will not dictate your future career potential.

My suggestion for you is to talk to a career advisor and let her guide you on
what college to attend given your needs and situation. The primary thing you
need to keep in mind is that your success is all about how much effort you put
into your education. This includes what the school teaches you plus the effort
you put outside the class.

For me, I would have attended CalTech but that's only a want. I didn't have
the ability to focus my efforts to have succeeded there.

------
sarcasmatwork
I have too many questions, not enough info with your post.

Why do you think you need to go to a university? What do you want to do with
your life? How do you want to live?

~~~
0301lekan
If you were a senior in high school which school would you have attended?

But I want to go to a university to get a very deep understanding of something
and to a university that is regarded highly.

Build products.

I want to live a life where I live comfortably, have a lot of creativity and
build things.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Why spend the money to goto a university? The info is freely available. So to
answer the original question. None.

I'd seek out free education that are on university's websites. For example,
MIT [https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm)

College is really expensive and only getting more expensive...You wont get a
job that pays it off very quickly unless you get scholarships.

Attend a local college that costs less etc. I'd also recommend READING, "Rich
Dad, Poor Dad" by Robert T. Kiyosaki,

